# Our disabled woodworking vets



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know where else to post this, but has anyone had contact with Daniel Barnes? I noticed he has not posted in almost a year. He is a vet that lost his legs in an RPG attack. He lives just north of Fort Leonard Wood in Missouri. If he has had to return to a hospital, I for one would like to be able to send him get well greetings and wish him well.
Maybe one of the LJ's in the area might check up on him and let him know there are LJ's concerned about him.
Thank you to who ever can see about this, Rand


----------



## olddutchman (Aug 17, 2007)

I think that is a great thing to do,lilredweldingrod. It was quite a blessing to have Lumber jocks who have consern for Our numbers. I think that is a great thing to do, and when You commited back several weeks ago, It made Me feel better that You cared.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you, I feel that if I don't care, then who will? I do try to keep up with my Buddies and other LJ's that I know are undergoing hardship and sickness. I just try to treat others as I like to be treated.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Kind of you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s Rand 
for thinking when we others slip and don´t thinkl

take care
Dennis


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

If he still has his notifications turned on, you might try a PM. Even if he's not monitoring the site, he may get an email advising him that there is a private message waiting for him. Good luck!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I have PMed and sent an E-mail, but no response. I am concerned he is in the hospital or maybe a rehab learning to walk on new legs. I just hope all is well with him.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I just happen to think about the workshop map and sure enough he posted his address. I jotted a quick note and mailed it out to him. I'll let you know what transpires.


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

I live in the same town as Mr Barnes maybe I can help somehow. He is also on facebook if you use it.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Good morning sgtq,. I sent him a short letter as well as emails and PM's.But I have heard nothing as yet.
When one of my kids comes by I'll have them check Facebook. 
If it would not be asking to much, his address is on the little red pointer on his workshop. If nothing else, I would just like for him to know we are thinking of him and wish him the very best.
Thank you for your concern. I appreciate this very much. Rand


----------



## sgtq (Jan 27, 2011)

Well interesting turn to this story, it turns out me and daniel served together about 5 years ago in germany, we were actually in the same company and when I saw his picture on facebook I realized I knew him and we should be talking soon, I'll let you know how he is doing and I will let him know you are keeping him in your thoughts.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow! This is great. Please tell him that I have been worried for him. I know how the VA is and how they jack us around. I hope he is not experiencing that at the hospital he uses. I assume he goes to the Poplar Bluff unit. My cousin Dr. Murray Pritchard used to volunteer there until his death three years ago. He spent 3 1/2 years in Germany as a POW after being captured in North Africa by Rommel's boys. 
Please give David our best wishes and regards. Rand


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Rand:

BRAVO To You Sir!!!! It is Really Refreshing to know that someone cares as much as you do about someone else!

Add to that, the fact that it's not someone you knew in the past and are trying to get in touch with. He is an LJ Member and you are concerned about his well being.

IMHO if this World had a lot more people such as yourself, we'd be in much better shape then we are now.

My Hat is off to you! (The one in my Avatar….lol….)

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Rick, You know, I've always liked that cartoon. lol I just think we should stand up and show our battle scarred Vets we care for them. I am ashamed that I did not do this sooner. And very pleased with the great news.


----------

